# Videocasetera con un problema que me dejó perplejo.



## metalman (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola gente del foro, les paso a comentar tengo una videocasetera Panasonic omnivision modelo PV-4110, la tenía guardada en un ropero, pero me dio nostalgia ver unos videos viejos y la conecté. Puse un videocasete que estaba totalmente rebobinado (comenzaba del principio) y al colocar el videocasete la Videocasetera comienza a reproducir automaticamente, se escucha ruido del motor girando unos segundos y se apaga la videocasetera (cabe aclarar que el videocasete no llego a girar). 
Ahora mi asombro vino cuando al poner videocasetes que no estaban totalmente rebobinados (se encontraban mas adelantados) la Videocasetera funciona y reproduce a la perfección, además se puede adelantar o rebobinar sin ningún problema. Pero si rebobino totalmente el videocasete ya no puedo utilizarlo dado que se apaga la videocasetera. Alguien puede orientarme sobre que es lo que puede estar fallando? al principio pensé que era un problema del motor que hace girar el casete, pero al poner videos que no estan totalmente rebobinados anda a la perfección. Desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## seaarg (Ago 5, 2010)

Probaste cambiar correas? y lubricar la maquinaria


----------



## metalman (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola seaarg.. no cambie las correas pero si lubrique todos los movimientos con wd-40, estube observando como se comporta con un casete y al parecer las correas funcionan bien. Al parecer el problema es con el autoplay que acciona la maquina cuando el videocasete esta todo rebobinado, ya que si este se encuentra empezado el autoplay no se acciona y hay que pulsar play manualmente y ahi si funciona todo a la perfección. voy a seguir investigando a ver si encuentro alguna pista, gracias por tu consejo!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 5, 2010)

limpiaste el encoder?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

mas pesada al estar toda rebobinada, las correas
quizas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2010)

Probá con otra, rebobinada, para descartar algún problema con los sensores ópticos de inicio y fin de cinta.

!00 a 1 correa 

Saludos !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 6, 2010)

Tambien puede ser debido al cronometro de carga o los sensores opticos.

Algunos modelos utilizan los sensores opticos de barrera como detector de carga, puede que el mecanismo de introduccion de cassette tarde demasiado y al llegar a su posicion interior (posicion stop) y revise los sensores de error.

Prueva de poner cinta aislante negra pegada a una cinta rebobinada (la que da error) en el agujero del casete por donde pasa el rayo de luz.

El detector optico de fin de cinta esta formado:
Un diodo emisor en el centro de la mecanica y se coloca dentro de un hueco en el centro superior del cassette.

Dos sensores en cada extremo de la mecanica, en algunos modelos el sensor derecho se utiliza como detector de introduccion de cassete.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 6, 2010)

Tipica falla del embrague del capstain. Cuando un carrete tiene mas cinta que el otro requiere de mayor adherencia del capstain y menos cuando la cinta esta del otro lado.. para mantener la tension de la cinta. Se para porque detecta que no hay movimiento de la cinta y como el cabezal de video esta girando sobre la cinta, puede enrroscarse o pegar sobre el cilindro dañando la cinta y los cabezales de video..


----------



## metalman (Ago 7, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Tipica falla del embrague del capstain. Cuando un carrete tiene mas cinta que el otro requiere de mayor adherencia del capstain y menos cuando la cinta esta del otro lado.. para mantener la tension de la cinta. Se para porque detecta que no hay movimiento de la cinta y como el cabezal de video esta girando sobre la cinta, puede enrroscarse o pegar sobre el cilindro dañando la cinta y los cabezales de video..




Hola antes que nada quería agradecer todas sus respuestas, me fueron de mucha ayuda. Paso a contarles las novedades, estube analizando el embrague del capstan y por lo que lo estube observando, investigando y "toqueteando" funciona correctamente, les hice caso y cambie las correas por unas que tenía en casa y el problema aun persiste. Lo que hice y me llamó mucho la atención fue agarrar un VHS que tenía (el cual no estaba completamente rebobinado) y lo rebobine hasta unos 20 segundos posteriores del comienzo del video. retiré el VHS y lo volvi a colocar y anduvo perfectamente por lo que empiezo a dudar de que sea un problema de inercia de que hay mayor cantidad de cinta de un lado que del otro, me parece que el problema está en el autoplay que se ejecuta cuando el VHS esta totalmente rebobinado. ¿Alguien tiene idea como es el sistema de autoplay? calculo que habrá algún sensor que "lee" los primeros centimetros de cinta transparente antes que empiece la cinta negra pero desconozco como es el sistema... Desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos por sus consejos. Me propuse arreglar esa Videocasetera y no voy a dejar que me gane jaja Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 7, 2010)

A ver, si no anda entonces es el embrague. Fijate el carrete de la derecha con la maquina de frente. Arriba tiene una chaveta se la sacas, levantas el carrete y abajo tiene una felpa que "patina" sobre un disco que tiene la parte de abajo del carrete. Esa felpa se ensucia, se gasta.. y tiene que estar "aspera" *no lisa* asi tiene mayor adherencia al momento de recoger la cinta.

Al haber diferencia en los diametros de los carretes a lo largo de una pelicula hace que la tension y velocidad sea distinta. El capstain es el eje metalico que abajo tiene una polea con una correa. Hay un rodillo de presion entre la cinta y ese eje. Es ahi donde mantiene la velocidad constante y el embrague hace  al patinar mas o menos, mantener la tension de arrastre.

En las puntas esta la cinta transparente para que los dos sensores que tiene de cada lado detecten al atravesar la luz el fin de carrera. Al centro de los dos carretes hay otro sensor que entra en un agujero que tiene el casette. Ese sensor lo podes tapar con un capuchon de birome algo obscuro y bajar el mecanismo sin casette y le das play. Se va a creer que tiene casette y va arrancar. Con dos dedos agarras el carrete derecho y te fijas que fuerza/resistencia tiene a tu presion de los dedos.. si ves que esta muy suavecito o sea lo paras de nada.. *no va andar..* en cambio cuando le apretas y te mueve los dedos ahi sabes que anda OK.

Con autoplay o manual debe andar.. si anda en manual y en las 3 condiciones de diametros de carretes se descarta el embrague. postea a ver como seguimos..


----------



## metalman (Ago 8, 2010)

Hola "elbrujo" mil gracias por la mano que me diste, estube viendo lo que me comentaste y pude observar que las felpas o cintas estaban totalmente gastadas, así que las reemplace por unas nuevas para generar un mejor agarre, en principio pensé que ese podría ser el problema pero no fue así. lo que si noté es que al poner un capuchon de lapicera en el sensor optico que entra en el medio del casete la videocasetera se cree que tiene un casette y se produce exactamente el mismo problema que con los casetes rebobinados (se apaga a los 3 segundos) . asi que supuse que era el sensor que detecta la cinta transparente. entonces hice lo que decia "tiopepe123" pegue cinta negra en el agujerito que hay en el extremo derecho del casete y bingo! la video no se apagó y el casete comenzó a girar. asi que es ese sensor! lo unico que me pasó es que no puedo ubicar ese sensor en la videocasetera. Alguien sabe como son esos sensores? son diodos emisores? mil gracias a todos les prometo que cuando la arregle estan invitados a comer pochoclos y ver terminator 1 en mi casa jaja saludos!!


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 8, 2010)

El central son dos opuestos que apuntan a cada extremo.  Al tapar los dos juntos con el capuchon se cree que hay cinta de los dos lados.. o sea casette puesto.. el capuchon es grueso obscuro? sino ponele unas vueltas de cinta aisladora.. postia


----------



## metalman (Ago 8, 2010)

Bueno se solucionó el problema paso a comentar.. el problema está en los sensores que detectan la cinta transparente y se activan dandole autoplay cuando la cinta está transparente, despues de un rato de buscar encontre los sensores que estan a la derecha e izquierda de la entrada del casete, como estoy muy corto de tiempo hice una solución al mejor estilo "lo atamos con alambre". Corte un rectangulito de cinta aisladora negra y lo pegué sobre dicho sensor que activaba el autoplay (no el sensor del medio sino el que se encuentra a la derecha) . entonces la videocasetera se "cree" que el casete ya se encuentra empezado y por lo tanto no se apaga y puedo apretar el botón play y ver la pelicula. probe todas las funciones stop ff rwd etc etc y funciona todo perfecto. Me parecio una solución práctica, dado que lo unico que cambió es que en vez de darse play automaticamente hay que hacerlo manualmente así que me parece que lo voy a dejar así. se los comento por si alguno alguna vez se topa con un problema similar..

Muchas gracias a todos los que colaboraron: seaarg, Helminto G,fernandob, DOSMETROS, tiopepe123 y elbrujo.. venganse todos que ya puse los pochoclos y empiezo a ver terminator 1 y tengo rocky 1 tambien jaja. Saludos!


----------

